# Surprise Birthday Cake



## Fyrja (Jun 18, 2011)

The surprise was for me, not my nephew.  IE my SIL called me yesterday and asked me, "Are you still doing Cole's cake?"  This was news to me, so dumbfounded I agreed.

He wanted his High School Logo and colors, and the number 82 for some reason, even though he doesn't play sports or have any affiliation where he has a number whatsoever.  

The only way I would have put anything representing my high school onto my cake when I was a teenager, was if it came with a figure of me attacking it with a chainsaw, or fire, or both.  Still it's what he wanted.

Oh and it's Dark Chocolate Buttermilk Cake layers, with Whipped Italian Meringue Buttercream and Almond Fondant.  The red stars are colored, molded white chocolate.


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG yummy! how nice are YOU for doing that?


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks!  It's a good thing I took a picture of this cake before going to the party.  It disappeared into a mass of chocolate crumbs, icing and fondant within a matter of moments after I arrived.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd sure like a piece of that! Great job.


----------



## trishwosere (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks so yummy, I could certainly eat a slice...or two of that :wink:, Mmmmmm


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 19, 2011)

While we're on the subject of cakes.  This is the monster I made for mothers day this year.  It's layers of buttermilk chocolate cake, with dark chocolate ganache, chocolate covered strawberries, and a white and dark chocolate mosaic on the sides.  You can't really see the cake but I promise you, it was in there.


----------



## trishwosere (Jun 19, 2011)

O.M.G...talk about dying and going to heaven, your mum is soooo lucky, wow that looks and sounds fantastic!! Now I could defo eat myself silly with that one, In fact I reckon I could gain weight just looking at the piccie


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL Trish.  I gained weight just baking it.  I remember when I used to do cakes for a living how large my rear end was.  I didn't eat the cakes, I just created them, but I gained weight.  I'm thoroughly convinced that sugar can seep through your skin and make you gain weight.  Nothing can dissuade me from this argument.

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of the wedding cakes I used to do, or I'd post them.  My favorite was one I did for a friend who was married in Nottingham in the UK.  It was a two tier sponge, with strawberry preserves as the filling, Italian meringue buttercream, fondant cover with fondant ribbons and fresh flowers, as all my sugar ones broke on the way over :-(  I travelled to the UK (I lived in Germany at the time) with a bridesmaid dress, one change of clothes, and a suitcase full of cake making supplies.  I also baked this in a kitchen the size of half a shoe box.

These days I only do them for family and friends, so I keep them smaller and decadent.  The decadence of course depends on how much time I have to put them together.

(edited to remove random semicolon.  Why do you taunt me semicolon fairy? Disclaimer: semicolon fairy is actually the pinkie finger of my right hand, the one that randomly types semicolons.)


----------



## Hazel (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG! That Mom's Day cake looks scrumptious! I'm gaining weight just looking at the pic. You're very talented.


----------



## Relle (Jun 20, 2011)

I was going to say - were you a chef, yep , I'm sure if you inhale sugar you put on weight.


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 20, 2011)

Exactly Relle!

Though when I did work in a bakery, my skin was fabulous!  I don't know what it was, the combination of sugar and flour that was constantly on my skin seemed to do wonders for it.  So it was a trade off.  Bigger butt = Beautiful Skin.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 27, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject of cakes.  This is the monster I made for mothers day this year.  It's layers of buttermilk chocolate cake, with dark chocolate ganache, chocolate covered strawberries, and a white and dark chocolate mosaic on the sides.  You can't really see the cake but I promise you, it was in there.



I have dreams about cakes like these.  Good...goooood...dreams.   :shock: 

(They also usually involve Johnny Depp.  Yep.  Johnny Depp and chocolate.  Heaven.)


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 28, 2011)

> I have dreams about cakes like these. Good...goooood...dreams. Shocked
> 
> (They also usually involve Johnny Depp. Yep. Johnny Depp and chocolate. Heaven.)



Now I'm jealous!  Why can't I have dreams involving Johnny Depp and chocolate?

My dreams usually involve zombies, me using bars of soap and rabid squirrels as zombie weapons, and the occasional talking monkey.  No fair!


----------



## dcornett (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! They are both gorgeous...you are very talented!!


----------

